# the white ring around the lips ew!



## iio (May 30, 2007)

I hate it when I wear lipgloss or lipstick with in an hour I form this white ring around the inner lips and it looks so disgusting!  Why does it do this and how can I prevent it from forming? ​


----------



## lara (May 30, 2007)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=55632
*Need lipgloss help! I've asked this question to many MAs, but never got a good answer*


----------

